# Glorious Naked Ladies !!!



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Look at these beautiful ladies.....




























They live in my swampy woods.


----------



## dieguy (Mar 8, 2002)

That wasn't fair or nice, but great pics!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

OK, Ann, even though I knew I wasn't going to see "naked ladies" on this site, I always enjoy your photographs so I checked 'em out.

Beautiful!


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Great pics Ann. Keep em comming. What camera are you using?


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

I have been using my camera from work. It is a Nikon Coolpix 995 and it is digital. Lovely piece of equipment. The nice thing about this camera is you don't have to keep your eye on the view finder. The body swivels for taking photos at just about any angle with you having to twist up like a pretzel.

I titled the photo so I could get the guys to tune in and take a look at these gorgeous flowers. I knew it would work! I'm glad everyone is enjoying these. It's a real blessing to have these kind of things growing in your own back yard.


----------

